# my water kefir smells like feet



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

This can't be good, right? I received the grains two weeks ago from an MDC mama. This is the third batch. The first 2 batches turned out kinda sugary, so I assumed that the grains were just readjusting after their trip through the mail.

The smelly batch was done with sugar and a bit of blackstrap molasses. I had read that the molasses gives minerals that the grains need.

The smell was so bad that DH cleaned the entire laundry room tonight.







: and didn't







: suspect the cloth-covered jar on the shelf. I set up a new batch of kefir and threw some baking soda down the drain. In the morning, I'll tell DH it was the baking soda that cleared out the smell.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I haven't had plain water kefir, but I have had coconut water kefir and that smells exactly like a huge pile of stinky socks.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

It could be a couple of things. Just rinse the grains very thoroughly under filtered water, add them to new sugar water and put them in the fridge for a few days. After that, add them to new sugar water again and let it ferment as per the instructions


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Does a britta-type filter work? Because that's basically the type of filter that's on our fridge water. Otherwise, it's municipal (chlorinated, I assume) water out of the tap. I've read mineral water is ok/good, but does this include carbonated mineral water (like Perrier?)?

Thanks


----------

